# 2019 around the corner



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Ladies,

I'm 52 and have decided to do things for me 

Plans,

counselling
gym (try to get instructor also)
more friend holidays (one planned early in the year)

What other things/fun things do you do, to take care of you and live a well balanced meaningful life

BTW I work full time too.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You forgot to add one more thing to your plan.....


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr.Married said:


> You forgot to add one more thing to your plan.....


Not yet........I’ll go for another round 😉


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

aine said:


> Not yet........I’ll go for another round &#55357;&#56841;


Interesting how good you gals are with the long game.


2019:

Last child of our 2 off to college ....we become empty nesters

My wife career changed to teaching ... finished her studies and should start her new job

Dump the Chateaux D'Married and buy a smaller house debt free

Buy my wife a new vehicle

Stream lining , simplifying, and keeping the focus on us.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> Interesting how good you gals are with the long game.
> 
> 
> 2019:
> ...


Aaack! There's that word, again. Just when I finally got john trained to not say it.:crying:


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> Aaack! There's that word, again. Just when I finally got john trained to not say it.:crying:


Edited for your viewing pleasure >


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

Is it not time to travel? There are alot of cool places to visit just 2 of you.
Learn new skills.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

2019 will be a year of major changes for us. Retirement for me. Moving across country by year-end. Having a new home built in our new state, in a 55-plus community (going into contract today). Even more travel plans in place.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

2019 should be fun. Paperwork for D to be filed end of January. Downsizing to a trendy 2 bedroom apartment. One more patent hopefully approved. 

Alexa, order a dozen brooms so I can chase eligible rust belt 50+ ladies away


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

john117 said:


> 2019 should be fun. Paperwork for D to be filed end of January. Downsizing to a trendy 2 bedroom apartment. One more patent hopefully approved.
> 
> Alexa, order a dozen brooms so I can chase eligible rust belt 50+ ladies away


If you have to chase fifty women away then you’re doing ok lol.
So is the McMansion sold?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> If you have to chase fifty women away then you’re doing ok lol.
> 
> So is the McMansion sold?


Yeah, finally sold. No energy to even begin to think about the opposite gender. Thankfully things went smoothly.


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

Buying my mom's house, due to her not wanting the bank to take it for medical bills when she dies, and to drop the payment so she can live more comfortably.

Pray for a miracle that the final treatment option (or the hail mary as her oncologist calls is) for her aggressive stage 4 neuroendocrine cancer works, so we will have more than a few months left with her. Up to this point all other treatments are failing, and the her cancer has gone from 2 places in June to 7 places as of last week, is growing rapidly and is considered non-operable. 

Go on a vacation so I can find some peace and serenity, away from the constant stress I am under. 

Clean the garage and either throw away or give away about 90% of whats in it.

Not cheery, I know, but it is my reality.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Great thread!

I turned 50 in 2018...not a bad year...I lost just over 20 lbs this year and so for 2019 want to lose the next 10 lbs. On the job front I got a promotion effective December 17th so was happy about that....my goal at the beginning of 2018 was to be in a higher level job and I did it

So for 2019:

Lose last 10 lbs
Personally want to work on myself and how I relate to some people, I tend to think negatively about things at times plus I tend to in social situations not come out of them feeling like I acted and said what I wanted to say (if that makes sense).

I want to also work on being assertive. I find I either appear passive or *****y!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My mom and I have recently been talking about her needing to have a bit more assistance (or just assurance) than she can get by living with me (I work full time). Since she doesn’t really need full on assisted living, she is looking at a few friends she could be roommates with instead of me.

So my goal is to help her find a new roommate who is home with her most of the time, which means I would finally be free to live by myself again. Which also means I could actually entertain a boyfriend in my own home finally! That may not seem like much of a big deal, but talk to me after you’ve been single and living with your mother for 3 years at the same time.

It’s gonna be so awesome to simply be on my own, focus on my own stuff and life, live for myself, bring a man home if I want to or have a bunch of friends come over after work for a poker game, play the music I want in every room, only have to clean up after my own messes....ah, the privileges of being a single adult that I haven’t been able to have for awhile will seem so sweet to me when I finally get them back.

In a way, this is also the culmination of my previous 2 years’ goals which was to help my mom gain her health back enough to be more self reliant again. It took a bit, but we are there now. That was no small feat. So hurrah! A large part of my happiness about getting my own space back is precisely because it means she is much healthier now. She almost died 2 years ago and was in and out of the hospital and physical rehab for over 6 months. Her recovery has been slow and steady, but we made it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*2019? To continue in my quest to refind trust and romantic love, and to absorb and lovingly spread agape love to all!*


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

aine said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I'm 52 and have decided to do things for me
> 
> ...


Get outdoors more and back in touch with nature. Go on some hikes. Do some camping. Challenge yourself with it. 10 mile+ hike. Camp in extreme cold or heat. The easy trips are great but forgettable, but the ones that really challenge you mentally and physically you never forget and look back on more fondly and give you great stories to tell.


----------

